# Breeding loft



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

A friend of mine need some more room for a couple pair of breeders. Built this for him with mostly scrap from around my place. I do have about $18 in it for hinges. Still need some sort of latches. But for the most part I am done. He will paint it.
Jack

View attachment 14591


View attachment 14592


----------



## shawn arnold (Nov 9, 2009)

Thats A Very Nice Little Loft. I Wish I Had Someone Close To Me To Help Out Or Vise Versa. Thanks For Sharing You Pics.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice  I could use some of those right now, haha.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Thats one neatly built nest cage, great work


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice.. what are the dimensions?


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Breeding pens*

Thanks everyone, It is about 30" x 60" so each is about 30x30. back is about 24" tall and the front is about 36" with 18x18 doors. I delievered it to my friend today-Went to the hardware store so he could pick the latches he wanted. Should have 2 pair in it now. Yea I could also use it as I am useing rabbit cages-They work.
Jack


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

cool.... plesase build me ummm.... 10?LOL

very nice!!!!! is it mesh on the flooring?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

from what I see you do good work


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

That looks like a great setup. How do you intend to set up the nest boxes, and what is the purpose of the side door?

Hugh


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Nest box*

There is a shelf in the back to hold a nest bowl. The little side door is to get to the babys and band them and such.
Jack


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

What the heck are you doing building that for? You should be getting ready for almonds!


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Almonds*

I'm ready! Just waiting. Start moving about 2-10-10
Jack


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Bees?*



4nursebee said:


> What the heck are you doing building that for? You should be getting ready for almonds!


You have Bees?
Jack


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

Yes, sent you a PM


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Same as Action= YOU ARE A BEE KEEPER? i have wanted a hive or two all my life! And you ain't small time!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Sorry, did not mean to drag your post off topic, just think it is cool, that you are a beekeeper. Dave


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Honey Bees*

Bees are pretty cool. Kind of like Pigeons "addictive" If you were closer I would sure set you up with some bees.
Jack


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

That is kind of you. My Grandfather had a hive, and one of my friends dad also had one. I can not "get away" with it were i live now... i push my Luck as it is! Someday........ Dave


----------

